# Sedative and Pethodine



## Vikki-Lou (Jan 3, 2002)

Advise please! Ive been told that I have to have a biopsy and that I wont have a 'general anesthetic' but I will be given a 'Sedative and Pethodine'. Has anyone had this? /these drugs? Will I be aware what is happening? or will it be like Im asleep? and wont remember a thing?Also, i have to have a Coloscopy. will this hurt? i think im having the same drugs as above. will this means ill be asleep?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2002)

Vikki-Lou,I too recently had all these tests, including colonoscopy, endoscopy, flouroscopy, ultrasound and you name it and more. The key to the colonoscopy is to relax. You will be given IV drugs including Versed/Demerol and maybe another. They generally keep you somewhat cognizant while blocking out short term memory especially pain. There are several web sites, recommend Thrive Online and go to the links for tests and it will show you the procedure (animated graphic) My first test hurt primarily because I was nervous as all get out. It only last from 10-20 minutes. All subsequent tests have been much easier as I have just relaxed. That is my best advice. I am not a doctor, just another patient concerned and willing to give others my personal experiences. Good Luck/Ross


----------

